# Re: cysto, TURBT



## cynthiaj54 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: cysto, TURBT*

Help!I have a op report where the physician wants to code a 52005, 52235, and a 52332.  CCI edits bundle the 52005 and 52332 with a 0 edit so I know I can't bill the 52005.  Can I bill the 52235 and 52332 with a 59 on the 52332? or would this be unbundling??


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 24, 2009)

I think it depends on why you are placing the stent.  Why are you placing the stent?  Was the bladder tumor located near the ureter orfice?


----------

